# Acer monitor is blank and power light flashing green



## scrapangel

Hello, I have an acer monitor model AL1716 that has decided to periodically stop working. It goes blank, and the power light flashes green. The last couple of times it has done this it has just started working on it's own - but not this time. I have tried replacing all the leads - and tried it on another computer - but it will not turn on. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## amilod

Are you still having this problem ?

Or any one else having this problem here is the solution.

switch off the power to the monitor and unplug.
remove the base / stand.
remove the two screws at the botom of the monitor and remove the back plastics.
carfully remove the 4 lcd backlight cables.
remove the 4 crews holding the metal assembly.
carfully remove the lcd data cable and front pannel control cable.
remove the 4 crews on the psu unit and the 3 crews on the lcd controll board.
now the two boards are joined together with a six pin connector part the two units.
desolder and replace the following capacitors with new ones.
Make sure you buy 105 deg c caps as the unit gets hot inside these you can get from maplin, they are the red ones on the web site.
mf = micro farad
c24 470mf 25v
c244 1000mf 10v
c241 1000mf 10v
c263 470mf 25v
c261 470mf 25v
c242 470mf 10v

once you have replaced these put the unit back together.
and hey presto one working monitor.


----------



## Fantastic_Dan

Thanks. Any particular hints on how to remove the back plastics? I can't find any obvious way.


----------



## Fantastic_Dan

Oh. I found a way to open. The hint is to squeeze near the top plastics and stick solid metal object in when you get room. More importantly, is there any risk to opening up an LCD comparable to opening up a CRT?


----------



## Colville

I have the same problem. I replaced the 6 capacitors but it had no effect. Are there any more ideas out there. Thanks.


----------



## amilod

Replacing the faulty capacitors solved my problem, in my case the faulty ones were quite obviouse as they were bulging at the top and not flat flush, if you have any other capacitors bulging i would sugest that you change these also. My Problem was also that the power light was flashing orange on and off. you could also check the output voltages from the PSU board to the lcd control board to see if you are getting the correct voltage as this would indicate if the psu board is at fault or not.


----------



## Fantastic_Dan

I just fixed my Acer AL1716, too; the failing capacitors were obvious. Thanks for the help!


----------



## ramack

i too had the the flashing power light, replaced the 5 capacitors ,with the correct sizes and all happy, $3.25 and 20 min of soldering. hardest part removing the cover, suggest wide flat screwdriver,to avoid unsightly burs on plastic. remove the two screws at the bottom. Slow and gentle. work around to pry it off. Putting it back on is a "snap" :laugh:
Thanks for the info and directions,
Ray


----------



## jberg

I'm having a tuff time finding these parts. Can anyone help direct me on what & where to buy them. Figure I'd give this a shot before I buy a new monitor.
Acer AL2016W died after 3.5 years

First is was black with the green light on. When I would repower it I saw acer and the desktop for a split second, then black. Then I turned it off for a few minutes, and when I turned it back on. Now it is just black the power light flashes yellow/green.:4-dontkno


----------



## ramack

jberg said:


> I'm having a tuff time finding these parts. Can anyone help direct me on what & where to buy them. Figure I'd give this a shot before I buy a new monitor.
> Acer AL2016W died after 3.5 years
> 
> Jberg, i found these basic parts at a local electronics store, i dont know what country you are in but these parts or the capacitors in your monitor are very basic. when you dismantle the monitor draw a basic layout of where the capacitors are located so you dont mix them up, write down their values, make sure you buy 103 degree temp rated, as the monitor gets hot inside.
> the parts are avail online if you have that much of a problem, just google capacitors or electronic parts. but the chances are if you are in a main city or town there will be an electronics part store or service store that will sell you the parts. just check to make sure what you have first.
> cheers Ray


----------



## jberg

So it that 105 degree F or C?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ramack

Jberg, the temperature is degrees Celsius and it will be shown with a small c next to the value.
have fun soldering, it is not as big a job as it may seem.
just be neat and dont put too much heat into the parts.


----------

